# Somewhat Alarmed



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm getting concerned about Cash. He's been "off" the last couple of days but I can't figure out what's wrong. He doesn't seem to want to walk unless he has to and he's avoiding the hardwood floor whenever possible. Since he normally walks with a hop it's hard to tell if he's favoring anything. I think his front leg may be bothering him but I can't tell for sure. He is a little slow getting up and when he walks he's doing this weird twist to the side and then it seems like an effort to move forward. I've checked his foot, felt his leg and shoulder and he doesn't have any tender spots. He will sort of run outside if he sees a bird or squirrel but otherwise he is laying around and just watching things. If I leave the room he'll only follow me if I'm gone for a long time. I keep thinking that maybe he just tweaked something but if he doesn't get better soon I'm going to take him to the vet but I really don't know what to say is wrong with him. I guess I'll just have to say that he's not himself and something seems wrong?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Slow to get up, and not wanting to walk, would lead me to believe he is in some sort of pain too. I'm a little over cautious when it comes to having mine checked out, and they can't find the general area of pain. If they are going to sedate them for xrays, I have them xray from the hip/shoulder and include the knees. Just to keep from missing something and having to resedate the dog at a later time.
Sure hope he starts feeling better.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm baffled at what it is. He's fallen twice now - he took a step and when his front foot touched the ground he tried to pull it back up but with no other front leg to catch him, he fell. . It was almost like he stepped on something that hurt his foot - but he was on the carpet so there wasn't anything for him to step on that would hurt him. I'm going to give his foot a thorough inspection and make sure there isn't anything stuck between his toes. I just feel bad for him - I wish he could just tell me what's going on.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just checking on your crazy red boy.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for checking! He's doing much better. I think that it was his foot that was bothering him. After a deeper inspection of his front foot I noticed that it was very red between his toes and around the pad on his foot. I'm not sure what he did to it but it seems to be better. I'm so glad it wasn't his shoulder! He's had a lot of down time this week and he is up and around again!


----------

